# New or used?



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

New 5.7 trademan crew cab for 33k plus tax
Or
2010 trademan crew cab with 60k on it for 25k plus tax 

Tough decisions. $140ish difference per month.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'd go new. Warranties come in handy when expensive parts break.


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Whiffyspark;2137782 said:


> New 5.7 trademan crew cab for 33k plus tax
> Or
> 2010 trademan crew cab with 60k on it for 25k plus tax
> 
> Tough decisions. $140ish difference per month.


Your looking at 1500 series or 2500?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

2500 short bed


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buy a Ford...


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice, I just bought a Chevy 2500 new myself. I was looking used and was hard to find everything I wanted. I also got the extended GM major warranty with the truck new which covers plowing wear and tear.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2137841 said:


> Buy a Ford...


I can only find crew cab XL with an 8 ft bed. Don't need a land yacht lol


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

racingmt;2137844 said:


> Nice, I just bought a Chevy 2500 new myself. I was looking used and was hard to find everything I wanted. I also got the extended GM major warranty with the truck new which covers plowing wear and tear.


They were about 37 similarly equipped. Not really a Chevy guy lol


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

Whiffyspark;2137852 said:


> They were about 37 similarly equipped. Not really a Chevy guy lol


Any warranty used?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dont need a warranty on a Ford.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd go with the new one and work to pay it off quick.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Unless you are not finance it u get better rates with new over used


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

racingmt;2137854 said:


> Any warranty used?


1 year 12k. Not really worried about that I'm a mechanic.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't understand why I can't find a crew cab short bed without going to at least xlt trim. I have no desire to spend $40k on a truck at this stage of my life lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2137878 said:


> I don't understand why I can't find a crew cab short bed without going to at least xlt trim. I have no desire to spend $40k on a truck at this stage of my life lol


Most XL are straight work trucks, not ever sure I've seen one with SB.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd go with the new Dodge. I hate to say it but I think Dodge has the best looking truck at the moment. Just my opinion


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

I hear ya about being a mechanic, I'm very handy myself but that doesn't mean I want to pay for parts and also waste my time, time is money ......warranty is a big deal. Just my opinion


----------



## racingmt (Feb 3, 2015)

The new dodge HD's do look very nice


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

I love the way the new Rams look. I personally know 3 guys that have new ram trucks. All 3 had major break downs before hitting the 20,000 mile mark. I had to mess with them lol.. They all had the same response " at least it's under warranty " . To each his own I guess.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That 2010 is 6 years old and has 60,000 miles on it. For $8k more I'm going with a brand new truck with no miles. I was looking for a used truck in 2012. The prices were stupid for used and for not much more I got my 2011 F250 brand new. It was a leftover and I got it for $29,000. Carmax had a 2010 F250 5.4 with something like 40,000 miles on it for the same price. Kind of a no brainer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

[



Whiffyspark;2137851 said:


> I can only find crew cab XL with an 8 ft bed. Don't need a land yacht lol





1olddogtwo;2137879 said:


> Most XL are straight work trucks, not ever sure I've seen one with SB.


Here, https://www.woodhouse.com/search/ve...make_id=11&model_id=543&trim_id=2962&type=new



Whiffyspark;2137782 said:


> New 5.7 trademan crew cab for 33k plus tax
> Or
> 2010 trademan crew cab with 60k on it for 25k plus tax
> 
> Tough decisions. $140ish difference per month.


Go new, better rates since you have to get a loan and if its a business it'll be a tax advantage when it cums to depreciation.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks buff


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You can buy warranty on a used truck in the finance office at the dealership. Not saying not to buy new. This is up to you. Probably could find zero % on new. That's almost like paying cash.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A used vehicle can be deprecated too and you can buy a warranty.
You pay for this on a new vehicle too, its in the price.



if you own vehicles for your business, you get to depreciate the value of those cars and trucks and use the depreciation amounts as a tax deduction. The tax rules determine how much you can depreciate a particular vehicle, but after a few years of ownership, it is likely that you have written off most or all of the cost. The use of depreciation acknowledges that business equipment, including vehicles, wear out and lose value over time. The depreciation you claim reduces the amount of income on which you must pay taxes..

If you sell a vehicle for more than the depreciated value on your books, the tax rules count the value above your book value -- not the blue book value -- as a gain. For example, a vehicle cost $25,000 and you have depreciated $20,000 of that cost. You sell the vehicle for $10,000. The result is a taxable gain of $5,000, which is the selling price minus the $5,000 depreciated value of the vehicle. You must pay taxes on that gain.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If you buy one used with not to many miles you can get the first extended right from the factory. That's the one you want, Not something from a outside source. Anything over 36k your out, No?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

FredG;2138008 said:


> If you buy one used with not to many miles you can get the first extended right from the factory. That's the one you want, Not something from a outside source. Anything over 36k your out, No?


Looks cheaper to buy new whe. You're looking at 10-25k miles. Most under 60 are around 30. I'm going to find out about a new one.

I want a diesel but I just can't make the numbers work. And I dont want to buy a used modern diesel with no warranty. I work 7 days a week so would like something reliable


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Whiffyspark;2138015 said:


> Looks cheaper to buy new whe. You're looking at 10-25k miles. Most under 60 are around 30. I'm going to find out about a new one.
> 
> I want a diesel but I just can't make the numbers work. And I dont want to buy a used modern diesel with no warranty. I work 7 days a week so would like something reliable


Is it possible to put some more money down or let them up your trade or more months, To be where you want to be. If you want the diesel buy it, You could regret it down the road. As you grow you may need something to tow equipment around with. If the diesel is over kill so be it. If you need the diesel later your done.

Keep in mind, You can't trade to soon, Someone will pay the negative equity. And it won't be the dealership....


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

The heaviest I tow is a Kubota svl75. Kx 121 or the dump trailer with mulch. And that's mostly just spring time. 

I will have a 20 mile commute to work 4 days a week. 75 mile round trip mowing commute on Sundays. And then everything else is <5 miles from house. I don't plan to keep trucks past 150k miles at the most.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

If I can sell this damn toolbox I would put that money down on it. Whoever would have thought it would be so damn hard to sell a year old 12k dollar toolbox for 6 k lol


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

New, you can also finance longer if need be... I went 6 years on my 2015


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks like about 42k for the cheapest diesel. Ford 6.7 has actually been cheaper everywhere I've looked. Crew cab long bed though


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2138044 said:


> Looks like about 42k for the cheapest diesel. Ford 6.7 has actually been cheaper everywhere I've looked. Crew cab long bed though


Sometimes you have to travel to find what you want of have a local dealer search for you.
Here's some 6.7lPSD Sort box XL's
https://www.woodhouse.com/search/ve...&type=new&utf8=✓&year_high=2016&year_low=2015

I have never found a vehicle on the lot locally that was what I wanted. I've either bought or had vehicles brought in from Mt, Wyo, Utah, Iowa and NM.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I emailed my local Ford dealer the link you posted. Are you happy with your 6.2?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2138061 said:


> I emailed my local Ford dealer the link you posted. Are you happy with your 6.2?


I've bought from Woodhouse and know several other guys that buy their fleet and personal trucks from them. They also seem to have a pretty god selection of inventory too.

I would say 85% of the time it has plenty of power, last week I wish I had a diesel when pushing a 40mph <> head wind and I could only run 95mph..... My 6.4lpsd would have easily been running 105mph.:laughing:

Being around 5600' and above in elevation doesn't help a non turbo'd or supercharged engine for power and would think at sea level the 6.2 would be plenty for someone that doesn't pull a lot a weight all the time.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Local dealer said they can get 6.7 for 43 otd 6.2 for 38k otd

I'm honestly liking the RAM better at the lower trim level. 5.7 is around 34 otd 6.4 36 otd


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Whiffyspark;2138254 said:


> Local dealer said they can get 6.7 for 43 otd 6.2 for 38k otd
> 
> I'm honestly liking the RAM better at the lower trim level. 5.7 is around 34 otd 6.4 36 otd


Love my RAM 5.7 but I tow a 30 travel trailer, for that reason alone I wish I went with 6.4. If you aren't going to tow a lot the 5.7 will do fine. Lots of insight on Gen 4 RAM trucks here:
http://www.ramforum.com


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2138254 said:


> Local dealer said they can get 6.7 for 43 otd 6.2 for 38k otd
> 
> I'm honestly liking the RAM better at the lower trim level. 5.7 is around 34 otd 6.4 36 otd


Between the 6.2 and the 6.4, the 6.2 should be like 34 dollars more a month.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

360 in the plow rig,
6.7 in the highway queen, tows a TT.
Hasn't been to the dealer for a engine issue,
Had a Leakey pinion seal and T-case seal. That's it...

Ps I saw #2 at $0.20 less than reg gas the other day.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a 360. I beat the living **** out of that truck with no issues. Rust got to it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Whiffyspark;2138254 said:


> Local dealer said they can get 6.7 for 43 otd 6.2 for 38k otd
> 
> I'm honestly liking the RAM better at the lower trim level. 5.7 is around 34 otd 6.4 36 otd


When you figure out which one you want, Trim level etc. Go to edmonds or similar and get the invoice price and destination charges. Go to dealership with this info at the end of the month.

You might get lucky, Even if they sold it at invoice they still get 3% and other perts from the factory. They could have a bonus for amount sold to. Have all your ducks in a row. If they can get you financed with ease means a lot to. They get points from the lenders. If you add the first extended this is more money at the dealership.

Be firm they will sell you a truck. If they won't somebody will and let them know that. Just be in reason and don't go after the most desirable truck on the lot.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I found a 50k mile 2012 6.7 Cummins. 32k otd that may be an option


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone tow with a 5.7 hemi? I've set a 30k budget and they keep popping up slightly used. I can't find the 6.4 used anywhere 

Been looking for a 08-10 v10. Hard to find


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Hemi is a torquey motor, Tows very good for a Gasser.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I tow a 6k 30' travel trailer with a 2500 5.7 and 3.73 gears, does fine.


----------

